
Incredible Portrait Made Entirely with HTML and CSS - breitling
http://digg.com/2018/purecss-francine
======
offbytwo
Try this out on the portrait page:

r = {}; za = {}; fda = {}; intv = {}; function
setH(div){za[div]=Math.floor(Math.random() _100);fda[div]=((za[div]
>50)?-1:1);i = setInterval(function(){ za[div] += fda[div]; div.style.height =
za[div]+"%" ;
if(za[div]==100||za[div]==0){fda[div]=-fda[div];}},Math.floor(Math.random() _
540) + 60); intv[div] = i; return i}; function
setR(div){r[div]=Math.floor(Math.random() _100);i = setInterval(function(e){
++r[div]; div.style.transform = "rotate("+r[div]+"deg)";
if(r[div]==360){r[div]=0;}},Math.floor(Math.random() _ 540) + 60); intv[div] =
i; return i}; function killall(){for (k in intv){clearInterval(intv[k]);}};
setTimeout(function f(){setR(document.querySelector(".eye"));},100);
setTimeout(function f(){setH(document.querySelector(".mouth"));},200);
setTimeout(function f(){setR(document.querySelector(".rightarm"));},300);
setTimeout(function f(){setR(document.querySelector(".face"));},400);
setTimeout(function f(){setH(document.querySelector(".body"));},100);

